# Because It Runs In My Family...



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

The topic says it.

I'm 27. I signed up for the armed services when I was 18, in 2002. Why'd I do it? I had everything in front of me. I had a letter in the mail every other day from a different college or university. I scored a 32 on the ACT, I excelled in wrestling, football, and track(all stated because it breaks a lot of stereotypes about those serving). I had grown up around the military, long before 9/11. I was taught how to shoot and hunt by numerous veterans in my family, some of which volunteered and some who were drafted. Now I was graduating soon and I felt an obligation to serve. Sure, 9 months prior to my graduation an epic moment in history had occurred. If it hadn't, would I have gone to college? I honestly don't think so. Like I said, there was an obligation in my mind. It wasn't for a war, it wasn't for vengeance, it was for peace of mind. To know that I did what men have been doing since the beginning of time.

I was 19 when I was in my first firefight. 12 hours long. It was documented in magazine articles (Time: "Battle in the Evilest Place"), published in literature (The Unforgiving Minute by Craig Mullaney). We had one killed, shot by a sniper. All the while we killed over 100. The day after we had a grief session. "Stupid f*cking hagis", one guy said. Racist banter all around, pure anger at the loss of one of our own. Then our platoon sergeant stepped in, "Tell me why you guys joined." And it was nothing that this generation would ever expect. 29 of us, one short, all gave our answers. The most common answer? "Because it runs in my family." "My father served and so did my grandfather." Etc. There were only a couple who said, "Because of 9/11".

What I'm trying to get across is that the military, and individual soldiers in general, are starting to take a lot of heat these days. Granted it's been 10 years since going to Afghanistan, 8 since Iraq, and people have a right to be angry, but I'm seeing more and more that people are taking it out on the soldier and not the Governments involved.

In my opinion, if these wars keep going, we're a couple years from the average person spitting on the American/Coalition soldier once again. I've witnessed it first hand since finishing my degree post military. When I got out I was praised in my classes, then semester by semester I was ousted and ostracized by some. Why? I still dont know. I was just doing what those before me had done.... Bad timing perhaps?

I look back I wouldn't change a thing. I've killed and I've seen my own killed. For the guys serving now, around my age and those grandfathered in before me, it was a matter of bad timing. It wasn't a declaration of war stemming from 9/11. So... keep that mind. The myth that we serve to kill is just that, a myth.

*"This has been the test of all the great generations throughout history. That when the time came the average citizen said "I will sacrifice myself for my country". These kids didn't want to be there. 17, 18, 19 years old, they wanted to be shooting .22s at rabbits, not M4's at other young men. They wanted to be throwing baseballs, not hand grenades. But there was an evil force loose in the world and it fell to them to have to deal with it because when the challenge came, the society said to them "You have to go out there and fight", they did."*

For those who reply, I'm not talking about the wars or the theories for the wars, but rather the diminishing views of the troops of this generation, so keep your politics out of it.

View attachment 201415


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a question, you said youv killed in the war right, iv seen many veterans go insane because all those lives theyv taken still run through their head, do you ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Great post man. I do not agree with the wars but I support our troops. A few of my friends are in the army and I have nothing but respect for everyone in the armed services as long as they are in it for the right reasons.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Great post man. I do not agree with the wars but I support our troops. A few of my friends are in the army and I have nothing but respect for everyone in the armed services as long as they are in it for the right reasons.


The right reasons are very vague at this point, but I appreciate your support.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

SUPPORT OUR TROOPS NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Great post TWTR!!! If only their were more like you in the world instead of trolling 4Chan or chasing conspiracy what a world this would be! I support American troops as well!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Great post thewaythingsr. People looking down upon troops is a shame to me







Don't let people like DT get to you man.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE said:


> The topic says it.
> 
> I'm 27. I signed up for the armed services when I was 18, in 2002. Why'd I do it? I had everything in front of me. I had a letter in the mail every other day from a different university. I scored a 32 on the ACT, I excelled in wrestling, football, and track. I had grown up around the military, long before 9/11. I was taught how to shoot and hunt by numerous veterans in my family, some of which volunteered and some who were drafted. Now I was graduating soon and I felt an obligation to serve. Sure, 9 months prior to my graduation an epic moment in history had occurred. If it hadn't, would I have gone to college? I honestly don't think so. Like I said, there was an obligation in my mind. It wasn't for a war, it wasn't for vengeance, it was for peace of mind. To know that I did what men have been doing since the beginning of time.
> 
> ...


May I repost this in another forum?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

HA, thoughts of DT are far from this post. Go Ahead RnR.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> HA, thoughts of DT are far from this post. Go Ahead RnR.


Thank you sir


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here you go man..three guys off this video are buds of mine and are reading your thread right now. One of them serving in Vietnam the other two were involved just after..great guys...men of worth and class in my mind. Thought you wouold like this TWTR!The topic says it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate the modern day American Military culture. At one point (mostly WW2) these American troops were very honorable and valiant. Not anymore. You say you have killed? Did you kill an insurgent? A kid standing up for his country? A kid whos father your bombs killed and now hes out seeking revenge?

I have no sympathy for you or your dead troops because it is very easy for you guys to brush off civi deaths and justify them. I hate American Government. You wiill NEVER succeed in Afghanistan. The less support your troops recieve the less will join and support the war effort, and then finally you will see no more dead from each side. I will say it again , You WILL NEVER win in Afghanistan.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

The only people I've killed were those shooting at me and my comrades. That's not what this is about. Move on topic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One day your going to examine the people you killed without the unfiltered bias of the red, white, and blue that flows through your simple mind. One day your going to examine the people YOU killed as just that, people. That day will not be a good one. Thank god, THANK GOD I will never have to experience what you will one day.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> One day your going to examine the people you killed without the unfiltered bias of the red, white, and blue that flows through your simple mind. One day your going to examine the people YOU killed as just that, people. That day will not be a good one. Thank god, THANK GOD I will never have to experience what you will one day.


Go get sober.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sober my friend. In this whole occupation of Afghanistan and Iraq the innocent civilians get my support FIRST and always will. Dont try to romance your military experience, because many are getting wiser and arent so quick to pledge love to absolute USA aggression and the misguided henchmen that are doing the work.

I will give you one thing, compared to other types of American Troop, you are one of the more honorable ones. You still spew some filth, but who doesnt.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

you guys are friends now?

and he didnt say civis....if someone shoots at you,are you gonna ask"are you civi,or a tali-boner?dosent matter,,,,shoot and be shot at.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

We have an all volunteer armed service, that means that whatever individual joins makes the conscious choice to do whatever they are ordered. If the people aren't in favor of the war and "you" join up and are ordered to fight it, why do you think "you" deserve respect from those people?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> I hate the modern day American Military culture. At one point (mostly WW2) these American troops were very honorable and valiant. Not anymore. You say you have killed? Did you kill an insurgent? A kid standing up for his country? A kid whos father your bombs killed and now hes out seeking revenge?
> 
> I have no sympathy for you or your dead troops because it is very easy for you guys to brush off civi deaths and justify them. I hate American Government. *WE wiill NEVER succeed in Afghanistan.* The less support your troops recieve the less will join and support the war effort, and then finally you will see no more dead from each side. I will say it again ,*WE WILL NEVER win in Afghanistan.
> *




Fixed and thanks for the patriotism!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> We have an all volunteer armed service, that means that whatever individual joins makes the conscious choice to do whatever they are ordered. If the people aren't in favor of the war and "you" join up and are ordered to fight it, why do you think "you" deserve respect from those people?


I think you're lost. This has nothing to do with earning respect. Thanks for your post.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Like i tell many vets and always will till the day i go. Utmost respect to TWTR and many many other vets for there sacrafices and what they do for our nation! Fellas like you make our nation proud aside from all the nonsupporters spew. Great post TWTR!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting post, but other then that, no comment.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This isn't about the war, its about the warrior. But thank you Traveller.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The warrior and his war are one on the same. Its not like you were forced to serve, you chose to. So naturally the stigmas surrounding the war will eventually permeate to the "warriors".


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Your Canadians chose to also. But like I said to Baw2U, did you not read the post? The majority of us were going to enlist if the attacks happened or not. But sincerely, be kind, this thread isnt about bashing. Thanks for your post, DT.

And from the below c&p I know you're only trying to get a response on this thread.



TheWayThingsR said:


> Sorry.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So what was the message here? I chose to serve because of family traditions? Cookie?

I chose to attend college, because of family traditions. I wrote my first college exam at age 19, it was documented in my memoirs "Wrote my first college test oh em gee!!".

You fought in Afghanistan. It still lingers on your mind. You feel unsettled by the negative stigma people are giving to the troops.

My advice. You fought, you survived, you payed your dues, god bless you and I hope you live a good life. Main point Move on, f*ck what people think! You"ll go crazy if you focus upon this forever.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually I'm doing fine. I can take the criticism. Like many others, I think of this generation in relation to vietnam. We're going to get those "born on the 4th of july'ers" who can't take it. DT. You're honestly missing the point. You're being a hypocrite. You can't blame the majority based on the actions of a few.... Sort of like your beloved Muslims. We can't target all of them because of the actions of a few. Well guess what? You shouldnt target troops because of the actions of their government. This goes for all of us. I've helped peel parts your canadian countryman off the roads as well.

I served in the military because my father did, as you assemble car parts on the line as your father does.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im not some Canadian Patriot. Im humanity first, nationality last so you can stop with the Canadian jabs because it doesnt make me mad, but it will lose you the support of other Canadian members that might be debating to be on your side or not







.

Honestly it may be time to toot my own horn but I am too smart to support any War initiated by the USA. If more serviceman stood up to the devils starting these wars instead of marching straight into them, the world would be a better place.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW me and a couple of my buddies lol'd hard at the assembly line bit. Hahahah little f*cker.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> Should you respect a soldier, just for the simple fact that he is a soldier? USA troops are usually well respected for fighting for America. So should N.Korean troops or the Iraqi Army when it was under Saddam also be respected since they were also fighting for their countries?.
> 
> I think every countries soldier regardless of their Governments intentions should be respected to some degree. At the end of the day they went somewhere willingly knowing the risks, that is worthy of respect - but then we can also argue that the Nazis or German troops under WW2 were in a sense also worthy of respect.
> 
> ...


The walking f*cking contradiction and thinking none of us know any better! Nice try Danny back to upholstery for you!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice find RnR.

Like I've said. My post wasn't about politics and I asked in my original post that politics be kept out of it. I know that's tough to achieve given that the topic is about troops involved in a controversial war, but thanks to those who tried to keep on point.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you respect troops fighting a controversial war?

No. I respect the innocent bystanders getting killed on the side. The troops can continue "fighting for freedom". It was their choice.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> This isn't about the war, its about the warrior. But thank you Traveller.


How can this be about the warrior??

A man becomes a warrior when he fights hand to hand and kills with his own bloody hands. NOT a man carrying a bloody slaying machine were metal projectiles do your dirty work for you.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone can pull a trigger.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Anyone can pull a trigger.


Yeah but his trigger doesn't shoot paint or video game bullets.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Not true JZ. Read the statistics throughout time on the amount of guys who couldn't pull the trigger once they had to.

Well anyway, my OP was about the fact that I may not be all for what's going on, a lot of troops aren't, but they were in it from the get go and not primarily because of the wars. At least thats what I gathered from my time in. But thanks to the bashing, this has become a project in a sense, it's proven that my original thoughts are becoming reality... There were a few posts that said "we're still behind you." but the majority turned out to be "spitting" on us. I wasn't actually trying to get anything out of this thread, but it turned out to be pretty darn informative.

And thanks to everybody who gave their comments, no matter what they were, without throwing insults in.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks TWTR and all the other troops.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> This isn't about the war, its about the warrior. But thank you Traveller.


*How can this be about the warrior??

A man becomes a warrior when he fights hand to hand and kills with his own bloody hands. NOT a man carrying a bloody slaying machine were metal projectiles do your dirty work for you.*
[/quote]

What do you know about being a warrior ? Have you ever fought in a war like twtr did ? I guess not and me neither so who do you think you are to tell him something like that ? Would you have said the same thing to a british WWII vet ?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Great post man

I hate when people bash sodiers, saying their just war hungry animals. Most of the people ive talked to thats been to war all seem to have the same veiw point for the most part, do they want to be over there? No, but if their brothers are over there fighting they wouldnt want to be anywhere else.

I watched a documentry before I enlisted that was given to me by my aunt to lure me away from joining because it had soldiers dieing or being badly wounded. But the video had a differnt affect on me, I saw the brotherhood and the way these men would do what ever it takes to protect the man on his left and the man on his right. Do I believe everyone in a military uniform is a hero, not at all. But for the men over seas they are, because they are trying to protect their fellow brothers at all time.

I have nothing but the up most respect for TWTR for his service. I just wish i didnt hurt my foot durring training so I could have at least done my part in a way. Ive been trying like hell to get back in.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks AG.

But I dont want anybody to get the wrong idea. I've shook a thousand hands. I honestly dont care about praise and appreciation. And that's not what my OP was about either. There are a lot of sh*t bags in the military, A LOT. Many of whom dont deserve respect at all. But hate towards the troops sort of reminds me of a telemarketer. You want to strangle that asshole for calling at 7:30 during your dinner, but when you think about it he's just bottom of the totem pole doing what it takes.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you for all you did. 
Said it before and I'll say it again. You can hate the war and you can curse the politicians that started it till you're blue in the face, but you damn well show respect to the men and women doing the fighting. 
I toyed with the idea of joining up when I turned 18 but never did it. Sometimes wish I had.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> We have an all volunteer armed service, that means that whatever individual joins makes the conscious choice to do whatever they are ordered. If the people aren't in favor of the war and "you" join up and are ordered to fight it, why do you think "you" deserve respect from those people?


I think you're lost. This has nothing to do with earning respect. *Thanks for your post*.
[/quote]

Nice condescension, thanks.









The concept of respect is mentioned several times in the OP, so that's the tack I took. I'm not lost, just looking from an angle that isn't yours. I won't argue or denigrate your experience but I guess I don't understand what you are looking for in this posting. Stating the fact that soldiers are looked down on for some reason by non-soldiers isn't breaking news and for pete's sake guys in your military actions are practically lionized compared to what a lot of the Viet Nam era vets went through. Do you think you are coming up on something new? All "polite" societies are *embarrassed* by a warrior class even while praising them and understanding the necessity of them.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i believe people earn respect based on their actions. joining the military isn't a major feat if you ask me...you sign a paper, you go through basic, you get screamed at and torn down, and built up into a warrior. that alone doesn't recieve my respect on a personal level...granted, i respect anyone that can go through basic training and all that physical training in the beginning without washing out...i have the most respect for the guys who are former military, but dont feel the need to tell everyone about it in an attempt to garner respect. respect is worthless if you just give it out to everyone you come across who has taken a different path than you.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1, as one of the more intelligent members I'm surprised you don't get what I was saying. Once again, It has nothing to do with respect. It is about the guys who joined to serve and are now looked down on because of an unpopular war. I guess I just don't get the concept of taking out your views of the war on the troops themselves. Why are the people turning on the individual soldier?

Bawb2u, you're right. It shouldn't come as a surprise. History repeats and for every war, the soldier is eventually turned on.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> Anyone can pull a trigger.


Yeah but his trigger doesn't shoot paint or video game bullets.
[/quote]
Ahahahahahaha lolers


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you obviously have a different perspective than most, since you did serve, and therefore, my perspective is that of an outsider, someone who can only base his conclusions on hearsay and what limited experience i've had, which doesnt include the military. with that said, i honestly dont experience the soldiers being looked down on thing. my brother recently came home for my wedding in march, and he told us some stories of his journey home. first, he wasn't in his military uniform, he was in regular clothes, in-fact, he had a boston shamrock shirt on. he said some random stranger bought him his meal in the airport, and bought as many drinks as he wanted. then the people who were checking their bags next to him, paid for his bag to be checked and said "thanks for your service"...when he asked them how they knew he was in the service, they responded (the husband did) "i was in the airforce, i can tell you're in the airforce". then in conversation on the airplane, the people next to him bought him all his drinks from phoenix to boston...

my wife's cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident last year...he was a local cop, but he was also a former marine. one of the nicest people i knew. anyway, in his funeral precession, there were m-cycle cops, state police...etc...it was a big to-do. but there was also a few cars full of marines, with which he had served...and there were random people who yielded to the line of cars for the funeral, who got out of their cars and actually saluted the hearse as it drove by...

i know a bunch of present and former military, and the only things i hear from them, is that everywhere they go, people are always saying thanks for your service, buying them drinks, and basically just being uber nice to them.

people like DT base what they know about american soldiers off of the negative stories they see in the news. one american soldier throws a puppy off a cliff, and immediately, ALL american soldiers are puppy killers to people like him.

you can't argue with family tradition though.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> It is about the guys who joined to serve and are now looked down on because of an unpopular war. I guess I just don't get the concept of taking out your views of the war on the troops themselves.


I absolutely don't see that. The soldiers I know are all considered heroes by virtually everybody except the government itself. I know I'm playing the age card again but I remember soldiers getting spit on coming home from Viet Nam. If anybody spit on a current or recent soldier nowadays, they'd get a general beat down.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A widely unreported string of incidents that has been ocurring is returning troops being booed at airports.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> A widely unreported string of incidents that has been ocurring is returning troops being booed at airports.


Provide your proof.... I don't think anyone would do such a thing but who knows... What is your source?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't see troops getting boo'ed...except american troops in another countrys airport


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He must of forgot to mention it was in Canada.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Regardless of what your fighting for i dont think soldiers should get anything but the highest level of respect from the people they are serving


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is one of the best threads I have seen in a while. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The reasons I served are threefold. First I needed money for college, second I needed something to straighten my stupid ass out, and lastly my dad served during Vietnam and that's how he got his citizenship.



Bawb2u said:


> It is about the guys who joined to serve and are now looked down on because of an unpopular war. I guess I just don't get the concept of taking out your views of the war on the troops themselves.


I absolutely don't see that. The soldiers I know are all considered heroes by virtually everybody except the government itself. I know I'm playing the age card again but I remember soldiers getting spit on coming home from Viet Nam. If anybody spit on a current or recent soldier nowadays, they'd get a general beat down.
[/quote]

I completely agree. Pre 9/11 veterans were treated with complete disrespect, and now we're heroes. I actually find it insulting when someone thanks me for my service because I'd never once had that happen before 9/11. It's just the PC thing to do nowadays.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

matc said:


> This isn't about the war, its about the warrior. But thank you Traveller.


*How can this be about the warrior??

A man becomes a warrior when he fights hand to hand and kills with his own bloody hands. NOT a man carrying a bloody slaying machine were metal projectiles do your dirty work for you.*
[/quote]

What do you know about being a warrior ? Have you ever fought in a war like twtr did ? I guess not and me neither so who do you think you are to tell him something like that ? Would you have said the same thing to a british WWII vet ?
[/quote]

No, in truth the "dirty work" part is untrue, and unkind of me to say, so I apologies to TheWayThingsR for that, sorry. 
I'm also sorry you have been sent to fight in wars that have been based on such shakey ground.

I hate wrong wars, and I am really embarrassed, ashamed by what we let our goverments, mine included, do. It's just another stain on us as I see it. I know some wars have to be fought, it's just the last couple have not sat well with me.

It is all too easy to pull a trigger, you just have to look at all the civs that kill with guns everyday. I am so used to bloody wars going on that to my horror I no longer find it strange or odd.

The problem is, and back to the WWII comment. In WWII every man was certain he was doing something that he could be proud of or reconciled by the fact that it was right. Most young Germans thought this too.

TheWayThingsR, I think I see what you were asking now. I don't agree with the wars you fought in, or my countries soldiers. Damn this is hard to express. I support the soldiers but wish they were not there. I think we should be proud of them, but they should not be proud of what they did. That even sounds messed up to me, but it's hard explain.

I hope you understand.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> It is about the guys who joined to serve and are now looked down on because of an unpopular war. I guess I just don't get the concept of taking out your views of the war on the troops themselves.


I absolutely don't see that. The soldiers I know are all considered heroes by virtually everybody except the government itself. I know I'm playing the age card again but I remember soldiers getting spit on coming home from Viet Nam. If anybody spit on a current or recent soldier nowadays, they'd get a general beat down.
[/quote]

I completely agree. Pre 9/11 veterans were treated with complete disrespect, and now we're heroes. I actually find it insulting when someone thanks me for my service because I'd never once had that happen before 9/11. It's just the PC thing to do nowadays.
[/quote]

ONE HUNDRED PERCENT AGREE...oh man, im so glad you said this, because i didn't want to be the one...but nowadays it kind of annoys me, the way people go out of their way to say thanks for your service...not that it's a bad thing, but because i dont sense the authenticity. i feel like some talking head told them to do it, so they're trying to look good like all the other lemmings around them. im grateful for our military, but im sorry, im not going to approach every army soldier i see and start performing fellacio just because he/she served.

i also feel like a lot of people joined because of that...to be a "hero"...but really, what does that word mean anymore? guy who jumped on the grenade and died for his fellow soldiers? he's a hero...guy who joined, did a tour, and came home...not really on the same level, yet they're all lauded as such...

sorry, this is really something that irks the hell out of me though.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

You've made it a point to state a couple of times that I don't understand your post.I've read your original post over and over and as I see it, you are upset that people are blaming the individual soldier rather than the government and it seems, in your opinion, to be getting worse. Is that what I'm supposed to be getting? I'm really trying to understand and talk to you about this, not give you grief, I find this topic interesting. If I seem to be thick, then break it down more for me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He has a quip with the populus giving the soldier sh*t for doing his job rather than the governments. Also he served because of family tradition not because of 9/11.

Jesus Bawb put away your decoder ring the message has been deciphered!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Jesus Bawb put away your decoder ring the message has been deciphered!


----------

